# Post up your sled/arctic breeds...



## Nixxie (Aug 28, 2010)

Because I love fawning over pics of them XD

My babies, Misti and Badger (who is my aunt and uncles dog, but I still consider him my baby).

Misti:









Misti and Badger:









Badger and Misti:









Annnnnd Big boy Badger:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Casper counts, right? He sure does love the snow. We got a bunch last night and he was bouncing around and digging in it today!


----------



## Nixxie (Aug 28, 2010)

Casper definitely counts! He's completely stunning, and I can't get over his face markings -- they look so clean cut, almost as if someones drawn them in with a ruler and a permanent marker XD


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Beautiful dogs you got! 

Hows this for sled dogs?









ya this is as close as I can get


----------



## MountainDogz (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's my pups! Sorry there are so many : ) I love showing off my dogs : )
Stihl when he was a pup!







[/IMG]
Stihl Now







[/IMG]
Lei Lei as a pup







[/IMG]







[/IMG]
Lei Now







[/IMG]
And of course Diesel our newest addition!







[/IMG]


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali, siberian husky.




































Dig a hole! digaholedigaholedigaholedigahole!!!









Garden of the Gods


----------



## MountainDogz (Dec 19, 2007)

All your dogs are so beautiful!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

wow! you guys all have such beautiful dogs <3

here is my boy, iorek, a sammy 




























and so he doesn't feel left out, brom, my gsd cross. there is supposed to be some husky in there somewhere...










(sorry for all the pictures! as you can see i love my boys!)


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is pyro just before starting to put on his winter coat a few months back.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

My computer is being stupid so I can't post pics of everybody. 
Heres some of my pack!
The cream colored dog is Salsa a 5 year old Alaskan Husky/Grey-Hound/Saluki mix. The brown dog is Jacob an 8 year old Hound. (Alaskan Husky/Grey-Hound cross) The black dog is Jazz a 5 year old Euro-Hound. (cross between an Alaskan Husky and GSHP) Cougar (who isn't shown) is an Alaskan Husky. Yeti (who may be a new arrival this weekend) is a 2 year old Alaskan Husky/Grey-Hound cross.
Below is the race team. We actually are heading out tomorrow for a race this weekend!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh, I love these Arctic breed threads!!!! 

Here we go!

Willow, Husky/GSD/something mix...









Bandit, GSD/Husky mix...









I'm never sure whether to include Loki in these Northern dog threads, because I think he's mainly BC and who knows what else, but he COULD pass as an Alaskan Husky... (black dog on right)









Tempo, Alaskan Husky/Seppala Siberian mix...









Tacoma, Malamute/wolf mix...









Martha and Hoover, twin sisters, Alaskan Huskies...









Linney, Alaskan Husky... (with her pups)


----------



## Nixxie (Aug 28, 2010)

*Hawkeye:* That's more sled than my husky, so I think you pull it off 

*MountainDogz:* Stihl's eyes are beautiful -- I love bi-eyes  Part of Badger's left eye is blue, but other than that our huskies have brown eyes, and can I just say that Lei Lei has some beautiful markings? I think Diesel kind of reminds me of Demon from snow dogs. XD

*Sibe:* I've always thought Denali was beautiful when I spotted her around the forum, and I'm really impressed that she doesn't look yellow in any of her pictures, which is something that I know some of my friends struggle with.

*ioreks_mom:* Iorek is just beautiful  Sammy's always have "love me!" faces, in my opinion, and I love his happy grin in the first picture, and Brom's lovely, too!

*Sunshinewolf:* Pyro always looks amazing 

*MusherChic:* They all look beautiful, and good luck in the race!

*nekomi:* Just, wow! If I count correctly (and I probably don't) that's eight of them! How do you keep up?


----------



## MountainDogz (Dec 19, 2007)

Nixxie: Its funny you should say that about Diesel, when we got him his name was actually Demon and they named him after snow dogs! We changed his name because for whatever reason it didn't feel right to me yelling out Demon in the middle of the night for him to come inside.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Nixxie said:


> *nekomi:* Just, wow! If I count correctly (and I probably don't) that's eight of them! How do you keep up?


No, that's correct, we have 8 sled-heads! Keeping up with them is a full-time job.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Sibe, where is that Garden of the Gods place? Looks awesome! I want to go! 

Everyone has such gorgeous dogs! Love the one of Lei Lei as a pup and the one of Martha and Hoover. The look like such goofs.


----------



## shrekfx (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I Guess I'll post a couple of Sofie..


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimma and Pentti count, right??? 

Kimma and Pentti (with the ball in his mouth):









Kimma:









Pentti:


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I can't resist this one!! Here's our Yoshi Bear! Almost 2 year old Malamute.


----------



## shrekfx (Jan 3, 2011)

I love the look of artic dogs. I'm so lucky I got one cuz my wife really didnt want one, but she saw this puppy and couldnt resist.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Beautiful dogs you got!
> 
> Hows this for sled dogs?
> 
> ...


This totally counts -- awesome photo!!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## sjerzeegrl16 (Mar 31, 2011)

works for me

great pics - beautiful dogs


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok the computer is working. Here are the huskers!































Salsa is an Alaskan Husky/Greyhound/Saluki
Jacob is an Alaskan Husky/Greyhound
Jazz is a Eurohound (Alaskan/GSHP cross)
Cougar is an Alaskan Husky
Char is a Siberian Husky


----------

